# Ignore function



## synthetic (Nov 28, 2010)

Can we have an ignore function on this board? Some of the other boards I visit have this feature and it is very helpful. When someone on your list posts something it is automatically hidden until you click a button to see what was written.


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 28, 2010)

That's weird, I coulda sworn there was an ignore function. Maybe there used to be one and it got removed? Or maybe I'm just remembering NS.

P.S. Synthetic, who hurt you babe? What prompted this thread?


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 28, 2010)

He's anticipating the beggars going to NAMM............. :mrgreen:


----------



## synthetic (Nov 28, 2010)

It's perfect for forums, the trolls just evaporate.


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 28, 2010)

synthetic @ Sun Nov 28 said:


> It's perfect for forums, the trolls just evaporate.


Well, then I'll just email you my thoughts instead! :mrgreen: 

I wonder with trolls whether an Ignore button would really do the trick, because someone invariably responds to the troll, and then you'd be wondering what the heck all the commotion is about. Not that I object to having an Ignore option, since apparently it's worked out well for some users, I just wonder in my own case whether it wouldn't wind up frustrating me even more.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 28, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Sun Nov 28 said:


> That's weird, I coulda sworn there was an ignore function. Maybe there used to be one and it got removed? Or maybe I'm just remembering NS.
> 
> P.S. Synthetic, who hurt you babe? What prompted this thread?



I am guessing it is me. I just received a notice that I now have 1 ban vote. 49 more and I'm out


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 28, 2010)

RiffWraith @ Sun Nov 28 said:


> Ashermusic @ Mon Nov 29 said:
> 
> 
> > choc0thrax @ Sun Nov 28 said:
> ...



I am guessing that is a joke, but if not, hey if I get banned for speaking what I believe to be the truth, I can live with it.


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 28, 2010)

_Of course _that was a joke. Smiley - joke. No smiley - no joke. Tho, I would never actually say that if I really were serious.

Cheers.


----------



## synthetic (Nov 28, 2010)

Ed and Choco are the fun kind of cranks.


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 29, 2010)

I think to sometimes have a soft ignore button in the mind is better than a hard ignore button in the forum because it can then be washed away with the flow of time. I have found that the one or the other way I can even learn something from the peeps that I agree least with.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Nov 29, 2010)

Considering the ban button isn't labeled onscreen (only that hover text), I wouldn't be surprised if it gets a fair amount of accidental use.


----------



## synthetic (Nov 29, 2010)

Hannes_F @ Mon Nov 29 said:


> I have found that the one or the other way I can even learn something from the peeps that I agree least with.



I'm fine with differing opinions, life would be boring without them. I'm just tired of people who trollbait and change the subject to make every discussion about them.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 29, 2010)

synthetic @ Mon Nov 29 said:


> Hannes_F @ Mon Nov 29 said:
> 
> 
> > I have found that the one or the other way I can even learn something from the peeps that I agree least with.
> ...



It is not about me, nor am I a troll as I I have helped a fair amount of people here. Also, almost all of the arguments I have been in that turned negative were me defending someone else.

When I think a composer or a developer is disrespectful to other composers or developers, I am going to say something. If some people do not like that, I am sorry but I believe it is the right thing to do.

I received PMs from 2 developers who do not wish to be named thanking me for taking this stance. Also, in the other thread a few others also agreed with me.


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 29, 2010)

Ashermusic @ Mon Nov 29 said:


> almost all of the arguments I have been in that turned negative were me defending someone else.


I think that's where the Caped Crusader thing can wear a bit thin. It's not like the board is rampant with big brutes beating up defenseless little babes. And it's not like the rest of us, as readers, can't differentiate on our own what are merely bold claims or uniformed opinions or general trashtalk.

Personally, I would have preferred to see Sean (or any other Taiko developer) chime in on his own if he took offense at Troel's remarks. But as it is, the thread (predictably) degenerated to the point where I doubt he would want to anymore. Who knows if he would have taken offense in the first place? That's for him, not us, to decide.

Mind you, I do think Troel's claim merited challenge. But on the claim itself, rather than the tiresome political correctness and etiquette of it all. _"Mighty bold claim there, big boy. Tsaiko sounds pretty damn good to me. Care to elaborate how yours would be better?"_ would have, in my opinion, been a more interesting response, and more importantly, wouldn't have brought us into _"Aw geez, here we go again"_ land.

Just my 2 cents. I reserve the right to change my opinion when I run out of money and need a buyer for the Vox Continental. :mrgreen:


----------



## synthetic (Nov 29, 2010)

Ashermusic @ Mon Nov 29 said:


> synthetic @ Mon Nov 29 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just tired of people who... change the subject to make every discussion about them.
> ...



Right. Back to my subject of asking for the ignore button?


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 30, 2010)

Mike Greene @ Tue Nov 30 said:


> Ashermusic @ Mon Nov 29 said:
> 
> 
> > And professional respect and political correctness are not the same thing.
> ...



We just see this veery differently. Nobody learns anything from a comment like ""Damn, Mike Greene is a talentless hack!"" except that the person making the comment is IMHO a jerk. There is nothing constructive about it.

Why should we not focus on whose work we like and whose libraries we like rather than tearing down others? I just don't understand it.


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 30, 2010)

Ashermusic @ Tue Nov 30 said:


> Why should we not focus on whose work we like and whose libraries we like rather than tearing down others? I just don't understand it.



Some prefer to focus on honesty.


----------



## wesbender (Nov 30, 2010)

Synesthesia @ Tue Nov 30 said:


> If you don't think you are doing it better than everyone else, whats the point of doing it?
> 
> :D





truer words are rarely spoken.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 30, 2010)

wesbender @ Tue Nov 30 said:


> Synesthesia @ Tue Nov 30 said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't think you are doing it better than everyone else, whats the point of doing it?
> ...



Really? OK, everyone here who thinks they are better than John Williams, raise your hand.

I will send the men with the white coats right over to pick you people up


----------



## sbkp (Nov 30, 2010)

Damn! Mike Greene is a [strike]great guy[/strike] talentless hack!

EDIT: Oops! I meant...

Damn! Mike Greene is a [strike]talentless hack[/strike] great guy!


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 30, 2010)

Ah, but Stefan, I'm both! A talentless hack AND a heckuva great guy!

Jay, I can understand that you have a vision of how everyone should behave. That's totally cool. Who knows, maybe your vision is the best vision.

But where we have the problem is that you can't seem to accept that many people disagree with that vision. So the constant attempts to enforce *your* standards for how everyone *else* should behave can get pretty tiresome.

The board already has rules of conduct in place and they work really well. They may not include politeness and respect and genuflecting when superior composers' names are mentioned and never saying anything negative, but if it makes you feel any better, I didn't get some of the rules I wanted either (like everybody has to post naked pictures of their girlfriends/wives.)

Really, I'm not trying to talk down to you (even though you have to admit, you're kinda talking down to us.) I'm just saying that every so often, when someone shows bad manners, you have to just let it go. In your own words, _"It is not dishonest not to say everything you think."_


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 30, 2010)

I have no problem with people disagreeing with me, and I respect that when the person makes a reasoned and cogent argument, which several of you have.

And yes you are talking down to me but that is unavoidable because you are what 6'7" ? 

Guys, I have heard loud and clear that while a handful of you agreed with what I said, most of you do not and in general find my trying to hold people to a certain standard of conduct tiresome and obnoxious and I respect that and understand why you feel that way.

And I DO bite my tongue a lot because it happens on forums on a fairly regular basis. And it is not as if I say "so and so is a terrible person(except in one case) or call for bans on buying the person's work. I simply say that I think it is bad behavior and sometimes when I find it particularly egregious I AM going to say so. 

I get a fair amount of PMs and emails thanking me for helping people with Logic, for my books and column, sharing my experiences and recommendations , sticking up for people and/or companies etc. and I feel I do contribute to the community. 

So when I do this and you don't agree and think, "Man that guy is a PITA" I hope that you will also factor in that my intentions are good, that I do also help people, roll your eyes and think of me as the crazy uncle in the attic and take what you perceive as the good with what you perceive as the bad.


----------



## rJames (Nov 30, 2010)

Funny how these conversations get going. Does anyone really want Jay to change?
I agree with him most of the time. I disagree with him sometimes. I wouldn't want him to change a thing!
He may have reacted too strongly to Troel's braggadocio. But I am also surprised tha Troels even responded to it.
Like someone already posted, if you know you're good, you don't get into these things.
I like hannes idea that we can just do a soft ignore. We don't need no stinking button!


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 30, 2010)

Ashermusic @ Tue Nov 30 said:


> . . . and I feel I do contribute to the community.


Absolutely no question there. I don't think anybody wants you to leave. Okay, maybe one person, but once he heard you offered to pay for the strippers, he's all good, too! :mrgreen:


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 1, 2010)

'tis true enough that everyone has different rules. Troels broke Jay's. Then I suggested Troels tell us what specifically was wrong with the other libraries Taikos drums, but that broke HIS rules, suggesting it would be "totally unprofessional". Maybe that's right, but it is a rather delicate nuance between it being ok to carpet bomb the opposition, but not ok to surgical strike.

Anyway.... kinda bored of all the carping really....


----------

